# new member activation



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

hi, one of my mates registered on saturday and his username is groovesalad . he got an email for activation and after clicking on the link it says it would need to be approved. not sure if been done or still to be done as he cant log in at all.

cheers


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

you might be better putting this in the ask the boss section.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

i have, havent i?


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry mate you have thought it was in gen con lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

lol no worries mate


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

There were issues with the site on Friday night and Saturday which may have been the cause for the problem, either way though, the username 'groovesalad' doesn't exist on the database so they'll need to register again. Sorry


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

tell him to pick a new name aswell


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

no probs, shall let him know. thanks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> tell him to pick a new name aswell


Like 'groove*meat*'?

Kryton, anymore probs feel free to private message me...I'm able to respond quite quickly


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Katy said:


> Like 'groove*meat*'?
> 
> Kryton, anymore probs feel free to private message me...I'm able to respond quite quickly


If he picks groovemeat he will get harrased with sexual jokes, I know because I will be doing the harrasing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

cheers Katy, much appreciated 

jpaycheck, he's a hippy so says it all really.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> If he picks groovemeat he will get harrased with sexual jokes, I know because I will be doing the harrasing.


x2

seriously tho, get him to sign up again and we will welcome him to the board


----------

